
Show HN: TMail21 – Collaboration and Lean Processes for Teams - tmail21
https://tmail21.com
======
tmail21
So, what are Lean Processes? Lean Processes are the antithesis of rigid BPM
tools.

Here are the key concepts behind lean processes:

1) They are oriented towards knowledge workers (rather than I.T. employees or
straight task workers).

2) They allow knowledge workers to start with simple discussions then progress
towards goal-oriented discussions and finally lean processes. So, rather than
starting with a fully formed abstract process, the idea is to start with
examples, observe patterns and then rapidly iterate.

A related idea is to allow users to rapidly achieve Process-Problem fit. (This
is analogous to the Product-Market fit concept from the Lean Startup
methodology)

3) Zero-Code or Code-Later: The philosophy of Lean Processes is that knowledge
workers need to be able to rapidly iterate on processes. Accordingly, anything
that slows this iterative process down (such as requiring support from I.T.)
is discouraged. To the extent that integration is required a code-later
philosophy is implemented which allows a hardened process to be integrated
with no interruption in the knowledge-worker flow.

4) Guidance and Support rather than Control: Traditional BPM is more geared
towards a high-level of prescriptiveness and control. The Lean Process
philosophy is that these types of processes are better handled by apps. Lean
Processes are geared towards guidance and decision support. A related concept
is that there is expected to be significant variation in processes and which
requires a lean process system to be adaptive.

5) Communication and Collaboration are central to Lean Processes:
Communication and collaboration need to be tightly integrated into the lean
process.

6) Lean Processes span intra-business, B2B and B2C processes.

~~~
vinishgarg
Excellent description that setups the context beautifully with what TMail21
offers. Should be exciting times ahead! Cheers.

